# CSMNT in SS



## Dietz (25/2/17)

Hi,

So Who has stock of this beast in Stainless Steel?

Thanks


----------



## acorn (25/2/17)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...y-mod-co-cosmonaut-24-rda?variant=35733823502

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (2/3/17)

Bump... Who has stock of the SS version? Please put me down for one and PM me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

